# PORTAGE_TMPDIR = /tmp: controindicazioni?

## pingoo

Ciao,

mi accingo ad installare gentoo su un portatile nuovo. Pensavo di creare partizioni dedicate per /boot, /home, /root e /tmp. In particolare per tmp pensavo ad un ext4 senza journal e di utilizzarla anche come eventuale directory di compilazione quando non dovessi compilare in ram. A tal proposito non penso di compilare libreoffice o pacchetti altrettanto "invadenti", nel mio vecchio sistema usavo /var che era su partizione dedicata di 2.5 GB.

Pensate ci possa essere qualche controindicazione, ad es. di sicurezza, visti i diritti/l'uso di /tmp? Altre considerazioni?

----------

## ago

Io monto /tmp in ram e ho spostato PORTAGE_TMPDIR in /tmp, tutto ok

----------

## djinnZ

 *ls -ld /tmp wrote:*   

> drwxrwxrwt 8 root root 114  4 mar 03.10 /tmp

  *ls -ld /var/tmp wrote:*   

> drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 4096 19 feb 17.30 /var/tmp

   :Rolling Eyes:  non è consigliato o proposto apertamente come alternativa perchè:il wipe al boot azzera /tmp, se hai lanciato un 

```
emerge xxx ; shutdown -h now
```

 o qualcosa del genere o se qualcosa ha causato un crash non sai cosa ti è successo;sui sistemi "hard" (in senso lato: grsec, selinux, rsbac, tomyo etc.), nelle impostazioni più paranoidi, c'è una differenza nei permessi;il wipe potrebbe operare anche al cambio di runlevel.Non è una pratica desueta fondere /tmp e /var/tmp se sai quel che stai facendo.

Tenendo conto di quanto sopra non vedo dove sia il problema.

----------

## pingoo

Ok, allora valuto seriamente la cosa, l'unico difetto della soluzione mi pareva nello spazio da dare a /tmp per i pacchetti un po' più corposi, ma in realtà potrei cambiare la PORTAGE_TMPDIR in questi casi eccezionali.

Ammetto che nella mia magna ignoranza, e non avendo al momento gentoo dato che la macchina vecchia m'ha abbandonato, pensavo che /var/tmp avesse dei permessi diversi. Poi avevo la sensazione che /tmp con quei permessi non fosse il posto più indicato. Un esempio, sicuramente non possibile, che m'era venuto in mente è che compilando un programma qualcuno potesse sostituire in /tmp l'eseguibile prodotto con un altro prima dell''installazione.

Vediamo di cominciare con l'installazione va, grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che ho detto il contrario. I casi eccezionali te li ho riportati (nel caso in fase di installazione previeni il wipe di tmp asl boot)..

----------

## Cazzantonio

Se hai tanta ram (almeno 4gb) puoi mettere una riga del genere in fstab:

```
portagetmp   /var/tmp_portage/   tmpfs   mode=1775,size=1500m
```

creare ad hoc una directory /var/tmp_portage ed impostare PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp_portage"

In questo modo fai tutto in tmpfs e salvi spazio e tempo. Se installi openoffice dai sorgenti devi avere MOOLTO più spazio, per il resto vai tranquillo.

----------

## pingoo

@cazzantonio: ottimo grazie, in effetti al momento ho i 4GB "standard". Una volta installata gentoo valuterò anche quanto hai accennato nell'altra discussione riguardo a /tmp che non c'avevo pensato

----------

## Realnot

Sono interessato a questa discussione. djinnZ ha elencato alcuni problemi che potrebbero sorgere in casi particoli di configurazioni. Possiamo parlare anche dei benefici?

----------

